# Post Christmas Blues - Cattleya style



## Leo Schordje (Dec 28, 2009)

Cattleya Carla Bruni Sarkozy (Lc. Mood Indigo x C. gaskeliana)


----------



## Shiva (Dec 28, 2009)

With a name like that, I would certainly feel the blues Leo. But this is a very beautiful blue Catt. and the lips are outstanding, I mean the flowers...:evil:


----------



## Roly0217 (Dec 28, 2009)

WOW !!! That's a beautiful coerulea. That lip is gorgeous !!!!


----------



## Candace (Dec 28, 2009)

Love it.


----------



## etex (Dec 28, 2009)

Gorgeous catt!!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 28, 2009)

Really blue-tiful!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 28, 2009)

Beautiful, Leo. And lovely photo. It looks like a standard size Catt plant and flower.


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 29, 2009)

Great shape and excellent coloring!!!! the lip of course, but also the light color on the petals!!! Jean


----------



## paphjoint (Dec 29, 2009)

Very pretty


----------



## Leo Schordje (Dec 29, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> Beautiful, Leo. And lovely photo. It looks like a standard size Catt plant and flower.



It's a compact Catt, the plant in the photo is in a 4 inch pot. The average growth, leaf & pseudobulb average about 9 inches (18 cm) and the natural spread of the flower is 5 inches (12.5 cm). 

It is a Cattleya I picked up to trial this type of breeding for the "ever blooming orchid collection" talk. It seems to work in that it seems to bloom whenever it matures a growth, its previous bloom was about 8 months ago. I think a specimen size plant of this cross could bloom 3 or more times a year depending on how many leads the plant has. 

And as much as I try to stay focused mainly on Paphs & Phrags, I can't resist having a few "floofy" pretties in the collection. (I tell the guys they are just for resale, but I just never get around to selling them)


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 29, 2009)

Leo Schordje said:


> It's a compact Catt,..... natural spread of the flower is 5 inches (12.5 cm). :clap:
> 
> ..
> 
> (I tell the guys they are just for resale, but I just never get around to selling them)



 Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 29, 2009)

Leo Schordje said:


> It's a compact Catt, the plant in the photo is in a 4 inch pot. The average growth, leaf & pseudobulb average about 9 inches (18 cm) and the natural spread of the flower is 5 inches (12.5 cm). ... (I tell the guys they are just for resale, but I just never get around to selling them)


If you ever get around to selling this one, I'm interested!


----------



## Bolero (Dec 29, 2009)

A beautifully blooming, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kavanaru (Dec 30, 2009)

Very nice one!  



Leo Schordje said:


> It's a compact Catt, the plant in the photo is in a 4 inch pot. The average growth, leaf & pseudobulb average about 9 inches (18 cm)...


 Of course, otherwise Sarko would have complained that the plant is too big for him :evil:


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 30, 2009)

a wonderful way to be blue!


----------

